# The Most Expensive Owl Drug Bottle



## Poison_Us

I have seen many Owl Drug bottles.  Most sell below $300.  And I have always heard of the Grand Pappy Owl.  It's an oddity in the KT-1 group.  It only comes in 5" size.  It's a 2 wing, but the embossing orientation is that of a 1 wing bottle. (Company name is on it's own panel and not above the Owl logo on the front as other 2 wings are).  I have never seen one for sale.  That is, until a few days ago.  I had no idea what one would sell for, so it was a shock to find out the winning bid of  $2840!  I have never seen another Owl Drug bottle of any kind sell for this amount.  So keep your eyes out for this one.  It's worth being behind a mortgage payment or two.  [8D]

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rt=nc&nma=true&item=250764127278&si=z7GQcvxgE5%252FQEqS2IwypspH821Y%253D&viewitem=&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWAX%3AIT

 **There may be more rare and expensive Owl Drug bottles out there, but this is the most expensive that I know about so far**


----------



## CALDIGR2

I have dug those "Grandpappy" "Hooters" but never got ANYTHING close to that price. The best looking "Grandpappy" or "Hippie" Owl is the big square one. Although not necessarily a poison it did hold dangerous products that were not to be taken internally.


----------



## Poison_Us

Bottle was re-listed.  Evidently, a crack was found in the corner just before packing to the winner.  So back up it is.  Such a heart breaker.  Still a handsome example.  I'm sure it displays well.  I would try if I had the cash, but we keep buying stuff and the Columbia show is next weekend and we cant spend all the money before the show...


----------



## cowseatmaize

Crack? looks like a glued in piece of glass to me.


----------



## Poison_Us

Might be.  I just cringed when I saw it... [&o]


----------



## mctaggart67

When I first started collecting in 1980, at age 12, I saw a milk glass Owl Drug Co. embossed with either "Victoria, B.C." or "Vancouver, B.C." underneath the owl logo. I really wanted to buy the bottle because I thought the colour was interesting (as a new collector, I'd never seen milk glass before) and because my mother's side of the family is from British Columbia. The price was $50.00, and too dear for me, since a paper route was my only form of income. Instead, I settled for something else. Yes, I know, hindsight is 20/20!


----------



## cowseatmaize

Closed at $338. Huh, damage does affect price, go figure.[]


----------



## Poison_Us

I really thought it would have gone a bit higher, cuz 10% of the previous price is quite the hit.  
 I wouldn't have minded getting it for that price, but we had bigger things we are after.  Plus we still have to keep some money for the show this weekend.


----------

